# [SOLVED]Ralink RT2870 can't enable firmware

## Demontager

According to lsusb, I own this wireless device:

```
 

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 7392:7711 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7711UTn nLite Wireless Adapter [Ralink RT2870]

```

The problem is i can't setup firmware for it, i have enabled kernel module for it and it successfully loaded. After searching I found related topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880463-start-0.html

 So i'm trying to install firmware as suggested, but as you see it blocks existing ucode for my internal wifi card, how to handle that ? Of course I need both adapters working.

```

localhost dem # emerge -av sys-kernel/linux-firmware

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110731  USE="-savedconfig" 14,895 kB

[blocks B      ] net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode ("net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110731)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 14,895 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110731::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-kernel/linux-firmware

  (net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-8.24.2.12::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode required by @selected

```

----------

## roarinelk

try the "rt73-firmware" package.

----------

## Demontager

no, seems for other devices

```

Dec 15 21:46:31 localhost kernel: phy8 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

Dec 15 21:46:31 localhost NetworkManager[2141]: <warn> (wlan1): firmware may be missing.

```

----------

## Gusar

Simply remove iwl5000-ucode. The linux-firmware package contains iwl firmware too.

----------

## Demontager

Yep,Yep,Yep, you right! I just tested- and my internal wifi card also works after installing sys-kernel/linux-firmware. 

Now my aim is to setup Access Point, but it not seems related to this topic anymore..

I also own 

```

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]

```

And it works as well now.

 According to readme file which I found in ralink 2870 archive (from offical ralink website), this one should support Master Mode.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Features:
> 
> ==========
> ...

 

----------

